# It's Here!!! Tamiya 1/10th Volvo 850 BTCC RC Car



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

It is finally here!!! My Tamiya 1/10th Volvo 850 BTCC RC Car.

Thank you *HappyGene*.

Here are some pictures...

*Here are pictures of the box*



































*
Pictures of the actual kit *


----------

